# Who had the best ARMS (development and pose)of all time?



## Pumping Iron (Aug 13, 2003)

Whos got the best guns of all time?


----------



## Pumping Iron (Aug 13, 2003)

Ronnie's size and peaks are freaky (as is his whole body).

Arnold's i think are the best overall.

Beckles had a mountain peak.

Dorian and Taylor had enormous triceps.

Sergio's arms were just plain massive.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 13, 2003)

Boyer Coe!


----------



## Pumping Iron (Aug 13, 2003)

Really dg? 

Boyer does deserve to be on there, but you think he's better than even any of the afore mentioned names??


----------



## Arnold (Aug 13, 2003)

I have to say Arnold again. 

His chest and arms were his best bodyparts.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pumping Iron *_
> Really dg?
> 
> Boyer does deserve to be on there, but you think he's better than even any of the afore mentioned names??


I just like the shape of his arms and I'm throwing out different names! He definately would be in my top couple.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 13, 2003)

My favorite arms of all time are Paul Demayo.


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 13, 2003)

tough one - depends on if  you ar einto shape or size etc. I voted albert beckles. I also like  Casey Viator, Bill Pearl and Jusup Wilkosz (triceps shape and definition).


----------



## Arnold (Aug 14, 2003)

I met Albert Beckles back in the early 90's, he guest posed at a local show. I believe he was 58 at the time, very impressive!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 14, 2003)

Beckles was born in 1930


----------



## Larva (Sep 19, 2003)

i have to agree with prince, arnold arms were impressive


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 19, 2003)

hi guyz,
             i voted arnold but if anyone knows WWE wrestler 
"SCOTT STEINER" THEN WHAT R U SUGESSTIONS ON HIS ARMS


----------



## Larva (Sep 19, 2003)

steiner has a wicked peek


----------



## Arnold (Sep 20, 2003)

yeah, I honestly do not think any bodybuilder yet has more impressive arms (and chest) than Arnold did, he was unbelievable.


----------



## Mex (Sep 20, 2003)

I think Mike Mentzer was pretty good, very well proportioned arms (well, the whole body really.)


----------



## DanK (Sep 20, 2003)

Greg Valentino, mostly cause of the symetry!


----------



## Sirliftsalot (Sep 20, 2003)

Arnold had the arms,Yates had the back!


----------



## wraith (Sep 20, 2003)

goldberg for the traps lol they were freaky


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 20, 2003)

Where's frickin' Lou?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I have to say Arnold again.
> 
> His chest and arms were his best bodyparts.



About freeken time!!  Prince and I finally agree on something!!!! hahahaha  Way to go Prince.   

The bottom does not apply to me or guys like Prince that believe Arnold had the best guns in bodybuilding regardless of any factors but for everyone else that teeters on this one or that one being better then Him, read below.

To everyone that thinks Kovacs, Coleman, or any other bodybuilder from todays era remember one thing.   Arnie and the rest of that crew did not have the "supplimentation" that is availalable and used by these guys today.   Even the "legal" stuff such as supplimentation and the nutritional information has come a loooong way since then.  I remember when these guys were downing gallons of milk, High carb diets were the way to do it.  by way of legal suppliments, it was liquid amino acids (which tasted like SHIT,  milk and egg protein powder, regular vitamins and a handful of other things.  Nothing like we have today.  
Point I'm trying to make is, those guys were the pioneers or cavemen  of "muscle building"  todays "bodybuilders'  are the astronauts with all the technology.   When you look at what Arnold took in comparison to what they take today,,, Arnold was a freak of nature.   His peaks could cut through paper they were so pronounced.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Larva *_
> steiner has a wicked peek



Yea he has excellent peak but I don't like his chest.  Take a good look at it sometime.  It really isn't that large or impressive.  His arms overpower his physic a bit.  Don't get me wrong, I'm a big Steiner Fan and still think he is a freak.  
I still like Arnolds arms better.


----------



## wraith (Sep 21, 2003)

i read somewhere that arnolds arms were 20 and a half inches at his biggest which for back then was freaky in its self but his tone made him a freak also ,lou had like 23 at his biggest if i remember right ,correct me if im wrong


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 21, 2003)

ya firestorm i also like steiner he has  an excellent peak but he does not ve such freaky chest. wat r ur people thoughts on TRIPLE H's lats.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

HHH  Lats   thick and wide.  Proportioned with his body and I like his build very much.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 21, 2003)

too bad HHH has no legs, if he widened his lats and developed some width to his legs then he would have a complete physique IMO, freaky shoulders though


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

HHH  has leg problems. he was out of wrestling for a year because he tore his quad away from the bone.  he has other problems with his legs too.  

Hey GR8 why don't you enter the Online Compitition????


----------



## wraith (Sep 21, 2003)

all those wrestlers are huge ,i saw some of those guys that arent big names up close that always get thier asses kicked and wear pink underwear and are named like fluffy or something and they were still  really well built


----------



## gr81 (Sep 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> HHH  has leg problems. he was out of wrestling for a year because he tore his quad away from the bone.  he has other problems with his legs too.
> 
> Hey GR8 why don't you enter the Online Compitition????




His legs have never been up to par with his upper body though, too bad. I suppose I could look ti up but when does this contest start up fire?


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

I think the 30th of this month GR8. Hang on and I'll get you the link to the threads.  they are under the journal section.  called "IM Online Compition".


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

Here is one of the threads "rules" :  http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21177


----------



## gr81 (Sep 21, 2003)

the problem about this fire is that no outside substances are allowed such as anabolics and this affects me, not b/c I have an advantage but it will hurt me. You see I just ended my cycle and the next few months my hormaone levels will be way down which is horrible for me. I wont' exactly be ontop of my game, besides the fact that my cycle was a bust anyways bro. I am not a very happy camper at the moment. know what i'm saying my brotha


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

I feel ya which is why your better off without that crap.  Ya see I can be in shit shape and not have to be depressed with all the money I wasted on juice getting me this way.  hahahahaha


----------



## gr81 (Sep 21, 2003)

Peep this man, I gained like 6-7 lbs during a 16 week cyle, very heavy I mihgt add. And I chalk that few lbs to the fact that i started eating like a monster. I suspect that my products were underdosed like a Mo Fo, althouh I did have hella side effect just run while on me. I am no rookie either, I totally knew what I was doing too, I know my shit. I am very dissapointed, my experience has soured me for a while. I wish i could have all that money back, it all went for nothin!


----------



## Ben (Oct 21, 2003)

Any one heard of Brock Lesnar?
He is in WWE, and man he has the biggest Traps ever.
The guys is a monster.


----------



## Flex (Oct 21, 2003)

speaking of wrestlers.....they CANT be bigber than goldberg's...are they?


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2003)

Manfred Hoeberl's had the worlds largest arms at one time.
25.5 inch.  (Some big Mothers!)

So far I haven't seen anyone describe size statistics..
So far I think 25.5 is the measurement to try to beat.


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2003)

I read Arnold and Flex had 22 inch arms....  Maybe that wasn't recent though.


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2003)

Not sure about developement and pose, but this link states that 
Manfred hold the record for the Worlds Largest Guns.

THE WORLD'S BIGGEST ARMS!


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 22, 2003)

THE ROCK is the best wrestler

nothing special bout him, but he was big, had a good chest, good arms and it was all in proportion

some of them wrestling dudes just look like freaks

Goldberg and RVD look good as dose Val Venis 

oh and that manfred guys arms are just too big, they are monsterous... IMO good arms are big and ripped (not massive and huge)

peace


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2003)

I would sure like to have those 25.5 massive and huge arms.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Manfred Hoeberl's had the worlds largest arms at one time.
> 25.5 inch.  (Some big Mothers!)[/IMG]



Record is some 26" or so last I heard, even Greg Kovacs cut up is 25"+ and 400 pounds in the off season. Manfred is 6'5" and they still look huge on him. Arnie said his peak was 22.5" and Lou was 23.5" or so.

Check out this big mother
http://www.nuclearnutrition.com/beyond failure training center.html


----------



## Randy (Oct 23, 2003)

Well so far I say it's Manfred with his 25.5's 

You have to prove that there is a 26 out there Mudge.  I would like to see it.   And not that I don't believe you, I just am curious who it is.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 23, 2003)

There was even a claim of something like 30", Issac Nesser, but IMO he is freaking fat.

I am fairly certain that there is a 26" legitimately, however Guiness doesn't have it on thier site that I could find.

If Kovacs can hit 25+ though, I dont doubt a 26" at all. There is a 5'4" guy that had 27" but they were full of oil


----------



## Chad Cena III (Dec 9, 2003)

Most definately the Austrian Oak.


----------



## kbm8795 (Dec 10, 2003)

Well, I know ya'll are posting pro competitors up in this poll, but I thought I'd offer up former Mr. Universe Lance Dreher and top NPC contender Chris Bennett as two dudes with some amazing cannons...

http://clay_b8690.tripod.com/DreherLance/GalleryLDreher.html

and. . .

http://www.musclemayhem.com/gallery/bennett


----------



## flexster (Dec 11, 2003)

nice biceps that Chris Bennett has but, Arnie is da man forever.


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2003)

Chris displays some awsome biceps... damn it looks like he has baseball implants beneath his skin    Incredible peaks..  
But what is his arm measurement???    Don't think it beats manfreds 25.5.   I hear talk about 26 and even 27 by Mudge, but I don't see statistics and photos backing that up.   So Manfred still is winner with 25.5 till I see statistics and photos proving otherwise


----------



## htown71 (Dec 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> ya firestorm i also like steiner he has  an excellent peak but he does not ve such freaky chest. wat r ur people thoughts on TRIPLE H's lats.



Yeah Steiner is all arms. You never see his legs and he has let his chest lag. While on the topic of wrestlers Batista is pretty freaky big. I think HHH had a great build but has been way off lately.


----------



## Testosterone (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ben *_
> Any one heard of Brock Lesnar?
> He is in WWE, and man he has the biggest Traps ever.
> The guys is a monster.




HaHaHaHa.......Move over Brock Lesner & Goldberg, BATISTA smokes them all !!!!!!!! (Traps, Chest & Overall Size)


----------



## firestorm (Dec 13, 2003)

Batista looks much better then Lesner, Goldberg and my favorite,HHH.  HHH has actaully gotten fat as of late and looks like hell.  I also like the look of John Cena, and whats his name (part of HHH's pose, not Batista the smaller guy.)


----------



## Randy (Dec 16, 2003)

Batista's arms don't hold a candle to Manfred's


----------



## firestorm (Dec 17, 2003)

Manifred is a bodybuilder though not a wrestler and visa versa.  Wrestlers main job is wrestling. In doing so they are continually on the road all year long so it's a true wonder they have the time or energy to train at all!  It is one hell of a life style and people don't look at the whole picture.  I'd certainly NEVER be a wrestler and have a family at the same time.


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2003)

Absolutely FS, I respect wrestlers...It's a tough sport.  But I was commenting on this threads topic, "Who had the best arms of all times".   I am trying to determine if anyone has facts documenting a bigger size arm than Manfreds 25.5.


----------



## Flex (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Absolutely FS, I respect wrestlers...It's a tough sport.  But I was commenting on this threads topic, "Who had the best arms of all times".   I am trying to determine if anyone has facts documenting a bigger size arm than Manfreds 25.5.



not breaking your balls Randy (btw, whats up brotha?),
the thread is for the best arms, not neccesarily the biggest. 

i'd go with my boy Arnold on this one, with Ronnie's massive cannons a close second....


----------



## Testosterone (Dec 17, 2003)

If size isn't the issue.....I still stick with Larry Scott. Best Arm Development of all time.
Arnies Triceps were not in proportion with his biceps.

BTW if massiveness is the issue, then Ronnie is no match for Manfred!

So when it comes to complete arm development, Ronnie doesn't compares to Arnie or Larry, when it comes to massiveness Ronnie doesn't compares to Manfred!


----------



## Flex (Dec 17, 2003)

Arnold's bi's maybe bigger in proportion than his tri's, but they werent out of proportion. 2/3 of his 22 inch arms are still triceps. but with his awesome round peaks, i still think he has the best arms.

And Ronnie doesnt have complete arm development? dude, his arms are enormous. yes, his bi's are insane, and like Arnold, overpower his tri's, but his tri's are still in proportion.


----------



## Testosterone (Dec 17, 2003)

Ronnie's Biceps may be enormous....but the belly is not full (Although great peaks)
But the perfection os the biceps lies in Full Biceps length & great peaks at the same time. ronnie doesn't have that. But the Arnold did.


----------



## Randy (Dec 18, 2003)

No problem Flex...  and I'm fine thanks for asking.  How have you been bro?

Well it looks like this calls for a new thread then 
The biggest recorded arm measurement.   Or we can just compare biggest and best here within the same thread...
I still am going Manfred for biggest recorded measurement 25.5.
I've heard talk of 26 and larger, but haven't seen the proof of the pudding 



> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> not breaking your balls Randy (btw, whats up brotha?),
> the thread is for the best arms, not neccesarily the biggest.
> 
> i'd go with my boy Arnold on this one, with Ronnie's massive cannons a close second....


----------



## Testosterone (Dec 18, 2003)

Take this!
Biggest Biceps are of Greg Valentino (33 Inches something)
He smokes Manfred & Co.!



> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> No problem Flex...  and I'm fine thanks for asking.  How have you been bro?
> 
> Well it looks like this calls for a new thread then
> ...


----------



## Testosterone (Dec 18, 2003)

33+



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> There was even a claim of something like 30", Issac Nesser, but IMO he is freaking fat.
> 
> I am fairly certain that there is a 26" legitimately, however Guiness doesn't have it on thier site that I could find.
> ...


----------



## Randy (Dec 18, 2003)

Wholly s h i t    

No, that's gotta be fake...   Hell he has peaks and he's not even flexing


----------



## Randy (Dec 18, 2003)

Here is more photos of this steroid freak 

http://www.t-mag.com/articles/211hate.html


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

The pics are NOT fake but as far as I'm concerned the muscle is fake.  He shoots them up with some crap called synthol or something like that.  He is a jackoff and I can't stand that ass for making a mockery of bodybuilding.  Big stupid arms on a nothing body.  What a dick!


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah, according to the literature I read about him...everyone hates him.   There is always a freak trying to push all limits... The world record book is full of em...  liked or disliked, they do some pretty trippy things


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

Yea well that ass can trip over his own arms for all I care. I have no patience for stupid ass shit like that.


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2003)

It don't bother me.  It's kind of funny if you ask me.  Why should I mind?  It's his life he is putting at jeopardy, not mine 
IMO he is not making a mockery of body building.  To me that is not bodybuilding, just stupidity


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2003)

Oh man!  I think I just had a fish oil burp   Started fish oil today.   (Tastes like Tuna)


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

I hear you Randy but "he" calls himself a bodybuilder.  I'd never call him one either.


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2003)

Well maybe that was the Tuna, not the fish oil


----------



## firestorm (Dec 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Oh man!  I think I just had a fish oil burp   Started fish oil today.   (Tastes like Tuna)




Eeeewww that is freeken gross. Just the thought made me gag smelling your stinky dead fish breath.  lol


----------



## Randy (Dec 20, 2003)

Yeah I know what you mean FS


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

Who else? Dumb question! Big Arn. As for the present day I would have to go with Victor Martinez. Look out he's the next Big man on stage. If he isn't behind bars.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 22, 2003)

Oh by the way Greg Val is an idiot! Who the hell would do that to their body? It looks stupid!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabyArnold *_
> Oh by the way Greg Val is an idiot! Who the hell would do that to their body? It looks stupid!



"Stupid" is being too kind. lol


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Here is more photos of this steroid freak
> 
> http://www.t-mag.com/articles/211hate.html



what a fucking moron!

how stupid dose he look!!!

how could you live with them? imagine how many ppl would stare at you n' shout... 'errgh! that is minging!', why fuck yourself up like that?

 

he needs help!

peace


----------



## vas85 (Apr 25, 2004)

i would have to give ARNIE the best arms posing of all time, especially his trademark 3/4 back twist pose!, he had some of the best proportioned arms IMO, the way his triceps wrapped around his arm along with monster biceps was just amazing! but second to him, the first My Olympia Larry Scott along with Gunter Schlierkamp hes my current favourite bodybuilder, but for HISTORY Arnie, guys take a look at LARRY SCOTTS arms if u can find any pictures, your jaw will drop at his ARM SIZE! for 1966, so i guess his votes were probably lower becuase people didnt know of him, but he is mighty IMPRESSIVE, better guns IMO than all current bodybuilders today.


----------



## vas85 (Apr 25, 2004)

oh and about GREG VAL, those biceps look like breasts when not flexed and flexed look the same, no difference, BODYBUILDING is about STRENGTH + SIZE, i bet he has 1/4 of the strength those arms show... thats just overdoing it IMO like badly!


----------



## flexster (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by vas85 *_
> i would have to give ARNIE the best arms posing of all time, especially his trademark 3/4 back twist pose!, he had some of the best proportioned arms IMO, the way his triceps wrapped around his arm along with monster biceps was just amazing! but second to him, the first My Olympia Larry Scott along with Gunter Schlierkamp hes my current favourite bodybuilder, but for HISTORY Arnie, guys take a look at LARRY SCOTTS arms if u can find any pictures, your jaw will drop at his ARM SIZE! for 1966, so i guess his votes were probably lower becuase people didnt know of him, but he is mighty IMPRESSIVE, better guns IMO than all current bodybuilders today.




I think Arnie was the best of all time but his triceps were way to small compared to his biceps, which by the way is the best of all time. Since is tri's never did develop the way his bi's did, his arms never measured more than 19 3/4 or  19 5/8.


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 25, 2004)

What about Lee Priest? I think is up there on the list of worlds largest arms


----------



## vas85 (Apr 25, 2004)

as "The Great Satan" mentioned were is Lou Ferrigno? he was probably 1 of the tallest bodybuilders, 194cm or sumthing + , i find todays bodybuilders bit too short, thats why i idolise people like Arnold @ 6ft2 (188cm) and Gunter Schlierkamp also 188cm, i reckon the bodybuilders of today are too short, to represent the HULK OF MUSCLE, thats why LOU FERRIGNO was massive! he had HEIGHT + SIZE. i think that is very important to be TALL but not too Tall


----------



## vas85 (Apr 25, 2004)

oh and sentricyphen Lee Priest is 5ft5 buddy, thats like a head shorter thanme, so you would think becuase of his shorter arms he has monster sized proportions, i dont think so. and Flexster arnie must of had somewhat impressive triceps, otherwise how could he win the Mr Olympia when its all about the perfect physique sizewise aswell.


----------



## Flex (Apr 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by flexster *_
> his arms never measured more than 19 3/4 or  19 5/8.



actually Arnold reached the 20" mark when he was only 19 years old. don't know where you heard that


----------



## sentricyphen (Apr 26, 2004)

Priests arms are almost 22" in off season.


----------



## flexster (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> actually Arnold reached the 20" mark when he was only 19 years old. don't know where you heard that




It was a quote from Arthur Jones.


----------



## Flex (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by flexster *_
> It was a quote from Arthur Jones.



well sorry, Arthur was misinformed


----------



## BlueCorsair (Apr 26, 2004)

Excuse the ignorant question, but it sort of fits in...

Does no one consider Stallone at his peak a BB'er? I mean look at him in the rocky flicks. He looks like he could break a tree in half...


----------



## LAM (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Beckles was born in 1930



that guy is a mutant...I don't think he will ever look bad


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> actually Arnold reached the 20" mark when he was only 19 years old. don't know where you heard that



It is claimed that all those numbers were invented by Joe Weider. Reportedly Arnold is only 5'10" with huge risers in his shoes, he was laughed at by the democrats for that. I have a friend who meddles in the political world (he has pix of himself with Bush etc laying around) and says its true, my friend is about my height.

I've been hearing this in several different places, and it certainly makes his supposed 235 competition 260+ offseason sound more accurate.

Arnold also claimed that he could add an inch to his arms with 10-15 pounds of body mass, for me its more like 20.

Without shoes he was hardly any taller than Frank Zane, or in his gym pix with Mentzer.


----------



## vas85 (Apr 27, 2004)

Mudge, i find that half insulting. Have you ever seen the photo of Arnold standing next to Joe weider they had a picture of all the MR Olympia's standing and Arnie was Definitely the tallest, and when you saw him on stage he didnt have heels on then to show his sheer size. I honestly find that a joke. please you cant try knock the worlds best bodybuilder by something little, Arnie is tall, he is 6ft2 he doesnt appear to be a head taller in that old movie "twins" walking on stiltscompared to danny devito.. AND! last but not least walking on MEGA PLATFORMS makes you walk with a funny posture and unco movements, so please  dont try knock the best Bodybuilder, the man that brought bodybuilding to the masses. i dont want to say more but yeh. and in Reply to Flexster he had  definitely bigger than 19 3/4 inch arms... easily 21inch mark + when he was at his peak.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pumping Iron *_
> Whos got the best guns of all time?



Smith & Wesson


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 27, 2004)

Flex Wheeler hands down....

Ronnie....don't like his tricep shape.
Arnold...lack of tricep development.
Priest...too out of proportion....although MASSIVE


----------



## Fit Freak (Apr 27, 2004)

OMG...cannot believe Greg Kovacs is even listed,,,lol


----------



## Randy (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Who has the best guns? (Smith & Wesson)




Yeah, what he said!


----------



## Ahsan (May 4, 2004)

i think arnold has the best arms
well randy u ve written a good quote
*** Lift like a Chicken - Look like a chicken ***


----------



## Ahsan (May 4, 2004)

well i m 15 yrs old 6" 150 lbs
chest 40 
shoulders 47
bis 12.5
waist 29
i m ecto or meso?


----------



## Randy (May 4, 2004)

Thank You Ahsan... 




> _*Originally posted by Ahsan *_
> i think arnold has the best arms
> well randy u ve written a good quote
> *** Lift like a Chicken - Look like a chicken ***


----------



## Rich46yo (May 4, 2004)

Ive always been awed by Arnolds arms. I think he brought arm developement to a new level and you can tell he really loved working them and poseing them, which was infectious to the crowd. Arnold just didnt have a weak spot in his arms, they were perfection. Sergio really did have overwhelming mass in his prime, but he didnt have Arnolds "ropes" in the rear pose.

                     I think thats when you really see the effort guys put into their arms, from the rear. Its a tremendous pose and it really shows how the arms run into the shoulders/back. Arnolds rear upper body pose was always dramatic. Funny tho, that Arnolds greatest triumpth was probably the one he is hardly remembered for. He was born with a great upper body but his greatest accomplishment was his legs. And most of all calves. Arnold didnt cry and whine about "lousy genetics" like some BBs do about their calves. Instead he took "nothing" and made them into "something"..........take care..........Rich


----------



## altern08 (May 21, 2004)

Lee Priest, at his best, can hit that overhead arms shot that made Sergio Oliva famous.  And Sergio had freaky arms right down to the wrists.  Maybe because of that, though, he didn't have a wicked biceps peak - - - just big freakin' biceps.  And Lee has unusually good density for his size.


----------



## pumpchaser (May 27, 2004)

Arms-Bertil Fox, Kal Szkalak n' Rick Wayne were generally under the Weider radar and thus off the map, but we never fell for that did we? 

Draper's biceps right there w/ Arnie's IMO-peak's almost as pronounced, but density's waaay out there, Arnie never had this kind of density...


----------



## topolo (May 27, 2004)

lee haney!


----------



## chronic (May 27, 2004)

my hats off to BIG BAD BOOTY DADDY Scott Steiner, DAMM, honestly when it comes to arms dis guy's my freakin idol, thats the kind of peaks i want


----------



## chronic (May 27, 2004)

also a kick ass pic


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 27, 2004)

Hey, Valentino wasn't included in the poll?


----------



## vas85 (Jun 1, 2004)

Guys is it just me or does Ahmad Haidar have just awesome ARMS with ultra high definition and perfectly wrapping triceps, whenever i see his arms i think  of ARNOLDs arms


----------



## plouffe (Jun 1, 2004)

Haidar has a beautiful build.


----------



## pumpchaser (Jun 1, 2004)

Solid physique, arms have reasonable cuts and average size; nothing eye catching..


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 11, 2004)

Dude, where's Lee Priest?


----------



## Deeznuts (Jun 11, 2004)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> Hey, Valentino wasn't included in the poll?


Valentino's got size, but that's it. His arms are just nasty. Years of Synthol use has its side effects.


----------



## Johnnny (Jun 14, 2004)

There are 2 men who I would have to say had great arms.

I first one is my idol Arnold "The Oak" Schwarzenegger. & the 2nd is Leory Colbert. Some say he was only 20.5 inches but he was actually the first man to have 21inch arms.


----------



## plouffe (Jun 17, 2004)

Ahmad & Dexter probally have the nicest builds in bodybuilding right now.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 18, 2004)

Deeznuts said:
			
		

> Valentino's got size, but that's it. His arms are just nasty. Years of Synthol use has its side effects.


Agreed.  It just looks weird, not asthetic.  I feel sorry for the guy though.  He has had some medical issues as a result.


----------



## Dante (May 17, 2005)

i believe ronnie coleman himself said that lee priest has the best over all arm development.  dont forget about forearms being proportionate to bi's and tri's.


----------



## musclepump (May 17, 2005)

Arnold and Serge


----------



## GFR (May 18, 2005)

Johnnny said:
			
		

> There are 2 men who I would have to say had great arms.
> 
> I first one is my idol Arnold "The Oak" Schwarzenegger. & the 2nd is Leory Colbert. Some say he was only 20.5 inches but he was actually the first man to have 21inch arms.


After 30 years and a revolution in drugs it's still Arnold and Sergio  In 1971 arnolds upper arm was 19.75 cold ( Arnold was at his biggest in 1974, probably over 20 cold at that time) Also in 1971 Sergios upper arm was 20.25 cold and his forearms were 15.375 cold ( and thats straight out, Not bent at all)And these 2 had small waists (esp. Sergio) The giants today with a very few exceptions have huge ugly guts.


----------



## BigDyl (May 19, 2005)

Where the hell is the choice for BigDyl?


----------



## gr81 (May 19, 2005)

> After 30 years and a revolution in drugs it's still Arnold and Sergio  In 1971 arnolds upper arm was 19.75 cold ( Arnold was at his biggest in 1974, probably over 20 cold at that time) Also in 1971 Sergios upper arm was 20.25 cold and his forearms were 15.375 cold ( and thats straight out, Not bent at all)And these 2 had small waists (esp. Sergio)


----------



## HardTrainer (Aug 17, 2005)

Arnold


----------



## Akkers (Aug 17, 2005)

Lee Preist without question. If we are talking arms in isolation and not in relation to other bodyparts, it's Preist hands down. He has the best bi/tri/forearm combo of anyone.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 17, 2005)

Did anyone say Ferrigno?  "Look at your arms Louie, they have never seen your arms before Louie".


----------



## Cowbell (Aug 17, 2005)

Arnold


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 17, 2005)

Sergio.........................all the rest are bitches....
except Arnold.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 17, 2005)

Arnold!


----------



## GFR (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## swordfish (Oct 9, 2005)

Daaaamn.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Feb 7, 2006)

Arnold... Have to say Arnold, because Coleman getting that big wasn't safe and they didn't look good.


----------



## kenwood (Feb 7, 2006)

arnold


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 31, 2006)

Arnie is the man. Look at those things! They dont just look big, they look 100% fucking solid!


----------



## kevclods76 (Mar 31, 2006)

lee priest


----------



## DUROAMORIRE (Mar 31, 2006)

*Sergio Oliva*


----------



## Lee Delroy (Mar 31, 2006)

Kefe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Oct 16, 2008)

*arnold ........*

what about chest...calf...back....??????????


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 16, 2008)

What about 2..year...old....thread.....???????????????????????????????

Cool pics though. Arnie is the man.


----------



## fufu (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah, cool pics though. I haven't seen a few of those.

Arnold really was the best.


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Some More Images..........*



fufu said:


> yeah, cool pics though. I haven't seen a few of those.
> 
> Arnold really was the best.


----------



## fufu (Oct 16, 2008)

damn, nice!


----------



## Arnolds_Replica (Oct 16, 2008)

arnold definitely blows away the competition. Overall his arms beat everyone elses. Maybe not the biggest, but the shape, size, proportions, and the peak combo....well, come on, almost the definition of perfect arms.


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Oct 20, 2008)

*ARTHUR JONES SAYS HE MEASURED ARNIE'S ARMS AT 19 INCHES
AND SERGIO TOO SAYS ARNIE HAD 19 INCH ARMS MANY OF THE H.I.T GROUP,
BODYBUILDING AUTHORS LIKE STUART MAC ROBERT AND CHARLES POLIQUIN SAY IT'S IMPOSSIBLE FOR ARNIE TO HAVE 22 INCHES ARMS .. WHAT DO U GUYS SAY ....

CAUSE STEVE REEVES HIMSELF HAD 18 INCH ARMS ....

PLEASE DO REPLY ....*


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Oct 20, 2008)

_The Truth About Bodybuilding Arm Measurements
by Charles Poliquin

Anyhow, the Olympian who keeps bragging about his arms having been over 22 inches (in fact, I think that he may have won an Olympia, or maybe two, or seven) is, in fact, pissing mighty rivers down your leg and insisting that the mother of all rain storms is upon you. At 6'1" tall, this Olympian would have had to weigh about 308 pounds for his arms to be even close to 22 inches around. However, his competition weight was roughly 235 pounds. Of course, maybe his bodyfat was minus 15%..._

*THIS IS WHAT THE H.I.T GROUP OF AUTHORS SAY ABOUT THE WEIDERS AND ARNIE , BUT THE 1979 GUINESS BOOK OF WORLD RECORDS SAYS ARNIE HAD 22 INCH ARMS , SO DOES ARNIE HIMSELF ...*


----------

